# Hot pepper mustard



## Cj7851 (Apr 18, 2020)

Looking for a good recipe for hot pepper mustard. Love the stuff and I was getting it from an old farmer unfortunately he passed away. I've tried a few store bought and never really cared for them hoping I can find a good recipe and start doing my own.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Apr 18, 2020)

Here's a recipe I use and really like (don't remember where I got it), but there are tons on line.

*Smoker Dude Pepper Mustard*
quart prepared yellow mustard
quart cider vinegar
6 cups sugar
1 1⁄4 cups flour
1 1⁄2 cups water
1 teaspoon salt
40 medium banana peppers

Seed and chop peppers (use a food processor and get them tiny)
Mix all together.
Boil for 5 minutes (or until desired thickness) stirring constantly

I can some in water bath for longer storage. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Cj7851 (Apr 18, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Here's a recipe I use and really like (don't remember where I got it), but there are tons on line.
> 
> *Smoker Dude Pepper Mustard*
> quart prepared yellow mustard
> ...



Thanks will do hope I can make some this week.


----------



## WV_Crusader (May 6, 2020)

CJ have you had the stuff from Thistle Dew Farms in Proctor?


----------



## Cj7851 (May 8, 2020)

WV_Crusader said:


> CJ have you had the stuff from Thistle Dew Farms in Proctor?


No I don't think I've had it from there. We usually get honey from there a few times a year I will have to check it out.  Is there anywhere in wheeling that sells it?


----------



## WV_Crusader (May 8, 2020)

Cj7851 said:


> No I don't think I've had it from there. We usually get honey from there a few times a year I will have to check it out.  Is there anywhere in wheeling that sells it?


Honestly not sure. I work in Proctor just out the ridge so I get it direct from them. I will keep my eyes open though.


----------

